# Broken Senator



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a Senator 113 4/0 that has a broken cover plate. Is there anywhere in the area that repairs these? 
thanks.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Pompanojoe, or oceanmaster should be able to hook you up.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

That thing is DONE! You should send it to me for... um.. parts. Yeah parts! ;-)


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sure I've got a black 113 plate or two. Call [email protected]


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Joe...I'll call you tomorrow after church.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

All I have are the 113H side plates.


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the referral guys...I had the pleasure of meeting Pompano Joe. I went over to simply buy a part and ended up with a rebuilt reel! Great to meet you Joe. If there's ever anything I can do for you, don't hesitate.


----------

